# Changing jobs on a VLS-TS



## Mdperry (Jan 3, 2021)

Bonjour les amis!

I'm in france on a VLS-TS - SALARIÉ visa. I have a CDI currently but I don't love the job. I'm wondering what the process is like to change jobs. Does anyone have any insight on this? I'm assuming the new company will still have to apply for an autorisation de travail like my current employer did? 

Thanks in advance!
Maggie


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Take a look here on Service Public Autorisation de travail d'un étranger salarié en France | service-public.fr

Basically, if you have a VLS-TS Salarié it looks like yes you can change jobs and yes, your new employer will have to get work authorization for you in the new post.


----------

